# Drip edge with Copper lined gutters?



## PKinVT (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm getting ready to start an asphalt roof job. The house has built in gutters and they have been lined with copper. The shingles run right down to the copper.

My question is should I omit the the drip edge or gutter guard on the eve's? That is what I am inclined to do because I don't think any kind of drip edge or flashing is going to lay flat into the gutters and the gutter is already protected by the copper.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That's what we do.


----------

